# Ardennes vs Sienna



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Im looking to either get an Ardennes or a Sienna as a present to myself when I drop to 200lbs currently 219 and ride a C'dale R5000. Im curious as to what your opinions are of these two framesets. Can someone help me out with the differences between the two?


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

Litespeed makes nice frames. From a geometry standpoint, a comparably sized Siena and Ardennes differ only in headtube length. If you're currently using more than a couple of spacers or have an upturned stem on the R5000, I'd go for the Siena.

Hope you make your 200 goal soon....


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

I normally ride with the stem flipped down, i just recently swapped my stem around to see if i like the slightly more upswept stem..but other than that yes it does a some spacers under neath the stem even when turned down.


----------



## mesa rider (Jul 29, 2007)

*Hey Lawndart.....*

...........I love my Sienna, rode most of last year between 187 and 190 lbs. Bike is comfortable and fast. One that you can grow into instead out of. Knock that weight off, get a Sienna!!:thumbsup:


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone have wieghts for the siena or the icon?


----------

